# Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I was reading through the new Skilled Occupation Lists. which is Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 2. since i have not yet lodged my application. However in this PDF document they refer to visas "Subclass 885 (Skilled-Independent), 886 (Skilled – Sponsored)" what do they mean by this are they referring to Subclass 175 and Subclass 176. can anyone help me out with this? 

Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
I think I didn't make my self Clear with the above post. was typing it in a hurry. 
This what I meant, I was reading through the new Skilled Occupation list (SOL),
and the document i refereed was Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 2
(there are 4 posted on the site). the above mentioned document was relevant in my case since i have not made my application. However my question is, in this document they refer to visas "Subclass 885 (Skilled-Independent), 886 (Skilled – Sponsored)" what do they mean by this are they referring to Subclass 175 and Subclass 176. can anyone help me out with this? really appreciate your help. 

Kind regards, 
Roger 





rogercb001399 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was reading through the new Skilled Occupation Lists. which is Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 2. since i have not yet lodged my application. However in this PDF document they refer to visas "Subclass 885 (Skilled-Independent), 886 (Skilled – Sponsored)" what do they mean by this are they referring to  Subclass 175 and Subclass 176. can anyone help me out with this?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Roger


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

Skilled – Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885)

I'm pretty sure it's a 175 visa you're looking for.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> I think I didn't make my self Clear with the above post. was typing it in a hurry.
> This what I meant, I was reading through the new Skilled Occupation list (SOL),
> and the document i refereed was Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 2
> ...


175 and 176 visas are basically "off-shore" visas meaning that the applicant needs to be outside Australia in order to apply..while in case of 885 and 886 visa the applicant needs to be in aust. to apply..
the eligibility details for 175 ad 885 are probably same and the its the same for 176 and 886 visa...
hope this helps..


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> while in case of 885 and 886 visa the applicant needs to be in aust. to apply.


 Do you mean 855 & 856 which are onshore skilled migrant visas?

885 & 886 are for students.

855 & 856 are Employer nominated skilled migrant visas.

You can apply for a 175 while working in Australia, as I have done and many of my friends have done. When it comes through you have to leave Australia to activate it.


----------

